# Gelatin



## sluggerdog (4/6/05)

I am thinking of giving Gelatin a go to see how it clears for my current brew.

Anyway I looked into beersmith and it says to only put it in for 5 hours? is this correct?

And to only have 1/2 teaspoon for 18 litres.

I am planning on putting it in secondary so I thought I would ask to see what is recommended and how much.

I thought at the start of secondary would have been the go, I only keep it in secondary for 3-4 days. I would have also thought that you would neeed more then 1/2 a teaspoon

Cheers :beerbang:


----------



## Hoops (4/6/05)

Hey Slugger, maybe shoot Chiller a PM I know he uses gelatin in his kegs

Hoops


----------



## sluggerdog (4/6/05)

Thanks Hoops, Will Do!


----------



## sosman (4/6/05)

sluggerdog said:


> I am thinking of giving Gelatin a go to see how it clears for my current brew.
> 
> Anyway I looked into beersmith and it says to only put it in for 5 hours? is this correct?
> 
> ...


I don't regularly use it but when I have, I have used 1 teaspoon for a keg. Worked beautifully.


----------



## Kai (4/6/05)

slugger, I use gelatin all the time to clear my beers. 1/2 a teaspoon is less than I use but it might be enough.

Just leave it in long enough to settle out and clear. 5 hours might be the minimum.


----------



## sluggerdog (4/6/05)

Thanks Kai, I think I will try 1 teaspoon the day before I rack to my keg.

Cheers!


----------



## sluggerdog (4/6/05)

FROM BEERSMITH:

Prepare in 1 pint of water by heating gently until dissolved. Add before bottling. Do not boil.


This right?


ALSO does the temperature of the wort matter in anyway? Like can I put it in a cube that is at 2C or a cube that is at 15C?


----------



## JasonY (4/6/05)

I use it about 3 days before kegging/bottling. Dissolve about 1/2 tbsp in 1 cup of hot water (dont boil). Pour onto top of brew and gently stir in. I've used it in bot cold and warm beer, in the cold I figure you just need to give it a gentle stir to distribute it before it can set (never seen that happen however).


----------



## Kai (4/6/05)

sluggerdog said:


> FROM BEERSMITH:
> 
> Prepare in 1 pint of water by heating gently until dissolved. Add before bottling. Do not boil.
> 
> ...



That's right.

I've heard Batz (I think) say that if he drops gelatin into a cold keg it drops out before it can do its business properly.


----------



## Batz (4/6/05)

Kai said:


> sluggerdog said:
> 
> 
> > FROM BEERSMITH:
> ...




Yes that's what happened Kai , I did pour it into a keg I had just racked from CC , the gelatin stuck to the dip tube and went all yukkie.
Still I did have a small amount set at the bottom of the keg , I would suggest not adding too cold brews.

Batz


----------



## big d (4/6/05)

from my most excellant memory via chiller.shorten keg dip tube by about 20mm.straight from fermenter to keg put 2 heaped teaspoons of gelatin in 1/2 cup of reasonably hot water to disolve.

hope this helps.

big d B)


----------



## Batz (5/6/05)

big d said:


> from my most excellant memory via chiller.shorten keg dip tube by about 20mm.straight from fermenter to keg put 2 heaped teaspoons of gelatin in 1/2 cup of reasonably hot water to disolve.
> 
> hope this helps.
> 
> ...



It maybe of interest here , instead of cutting your dip tube , you can reach inside of the keg and bend it to one side.
This is what I have done to all my kegs , gelatine sits in the bottom of the keg and well clear of the tube.

Try not to get your arm stuck in the keg , you'll look like a real knob sitting in the hosiptal with a keg on your arm :lol: 

Batz


----------



## Hoops (5/6/05)

Nice one Batz, you're an ideas man.
I suppose as long as you don't bend it too far that it crimps you can always bend it back later.

Hoops


----------



## Ross (5/6/05)

Just had a carbed up beer that went cloudy for whatever reason in the keg - tried polycar but it didnt really do the trick - so took a chance & ran the brew through my filter, which I had suspected wouldn't handle a carbed up beer too well - How wrong can you be, worked a treat & now got a beautifully clear ale


----------



## sluggerdog (6/6/05)

As I don't want to put the gelatin into my keg I am going to put it in my cube. Will 2 days be enough time to clear the beer and for the gelatin to drop out?

After the 2 days I will rack to keg.

Or should I leave it in for 4 days?


----------



## chiller (6/6/05)

sluggerdog said:


> As I don't want to put the gelatin into my keg I am going to put it in my cube. Will 2 days be enough time to clear the beer and for the gelatin to drop out?
> 
> After the 2 days I will rack to keg.
> 
> ...



Hi Slug,

If you are going to cube it leave it in there for at least 4 - 7 days and it will be dropped out by at least 95% [estimate]

It won't affect the flavour.

Steve


----------



## sluggerdog (6/6/05)

Thanks Steve, I have just put it into secondary 10 mins ago so I wil do the gelatin now.

Can just dump on top hey? No other option as the wort is already in there...


----------



## chiller (6/6/05)

sluggerdog said:


> Thanks Steve, I have just put it into secondary 10 mins ago so I wil do the gelatin now.
> 
> Can just dump on top hey? No other option as the wort is already in there...
> [post="62533"][/post]​




Bring half a cup of water to the boil for about 2 - 3 minutes then let it cool to about 60c and dissolve 2.5 heaped teaspoons of cows hoof and add it to your beer. Give it a gentle swirl and leave it in the fridge for about 4 - 7 days.

Don't add the gelatin to boiling water as it looses its clearing ability.


Steve


----------



## wee stu (6/6/05)

chiller said:


> Hi Slug,
> 
> If you are going to cube it leave it in there for at least 4 - 7 days and it will be dropped out by at least 95% [estimate]
> 
> ...



and that will leave enough yeast in suspension for bottle carbonation?


----------



## chiller (6/6/05)

wee stu said:


> chiller said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Slug,
> ...



Yes --- 


If you use gelatin when bottling don't bother with secondary in a cube go straight to the bottle. The yeast will do their thing and the clearing will take place without causing you any concerns at a lack of yeast to carb the bottle.


Steve


----------



## sluggerdog (6/6/05)

DONE, Had 2 cubes in the fridge so wacked it in the second as well. Thanks for the help chiller. looking forward to the results.


----------



## wee stu (6/6/05)

chiller said:


> If you use gelatin when bottling don't bother with secondary in a cube go straight to the bottle. The yeast will do their thing and the clearing will take place without causing you any concerns at a lack of yeast to carb the bottle.
> 
> 
> Steve
> [post="62536"][/post]​



That's what I thought, and is when I use gelatin, if and when I do, directly at bottling during the bulk prime.


----------



## sluggerdog (6/6/05)

wee stu said:


> chiller said:
> 
> 
> > If you use gelatin when bottling don't bother with secondary in a cube go straight to the bottle. The yeast will do their thing and the clearing will take place without causing you any concerns at a lack of yeast to carb the bottle.
> ...




Maybe then instead of having the brew at secondary temps (18C) for the week to clear, maybe I should drop the temp down to CC temps for the week, this way the yeast will still drop out via the gelatin and the brew will benifit from CC'ing?


----------



## sluggerdog (15/6/05)

The results are in...
Gelatine rocks!

Clear as water within 7 days of being in the cube, will be using it for all of my brews from now on!

Cheers for all the info guys


----------



## Curry (1/7/05)

Hey Guys,

I have a further question regarding the use of gelatine.

I have just racked my brew from primary to secondary and I am expecting the SG to drop a couple more points in secondary before stabilising. I intend to use gelatine on this brew and I am wondering how it will affect the SG readings of the brew. In other words if I use the gelatine now will this decrease my SG reading, hence making it harder to work out the abv?

Would I be correct in waiting for the fermentation to fully complete then throw in the gelatine and wait 24hrs before bottling?

Finally is there a way to account for the gelatine in the final SG reading, that way the abv would be accurate.

Any thoughts

Cheers

Curry


----------



## JasonY (1/7/05)

Curry, wait until you think you have reached your FG as the gelatine will pull the yeast out of suspension potentially slowing any further fermentation. I try and put it in 48hrs before I keg or as I keg.

I don't think the gelatine is going to effect your SG readings, after 24hrs or so it should have fallen to the bottom of the fermenter anyway. Could make up a small solution of gelatin and measure its SG, I think you will just make a mess of your hydrometer however.


----------



## Thunderlips (2/7/05)

sluggerdog said:


> Clear as water within 7 days of being in the cube, will be using it for all of my brews from now on!
> [post="63564"][/post]​



I'd like to give this a go myself.
Is it some special kind of gelatin and can it be bought from a supermarket?
I only ever thought they sold the flavoured stuff.
What exactly should I be looking for?
Thanks.


----------



## AndrewQLD (2/7/05)

Thunderlips,

Grab a box of Davis gelatine from the cake and flour section at your local supermarket.

cheers
andrew


----------



## Thunderlips (3/7/05)

AndrewQLD said:


> Grab a box of Davis gelatine from the cake and flour section at your local supermarket.
> [post="65799"][/post]​



Thanks Andrew. I'll keep an eye out for it next time I'm shopping.


----------



## sluggerdog (6/7/05)

Was just wondering the following:

Let's say I decided to put gelatin into a cube that has just gone into CC. Would the gelatin rip out too much yeast inorder for the brew to properly lager or would this still be ok and lager correctly?

Still planning to lager this for 4-6 weeks...

In otherwords, how important is the yeast to the lagering stage?

Cheers!


----------



## Tony M (26/7/05)

Inspired by this thread, I prepared some gelatin I found in the pantry and threw it into a CC jerry, gave it a week then kegged. Well, I have to tell you I haven't seen anything as muddy as this drop since I last watched the Gascoyne flooding. Its worse than any chill haze I've ever engineered. Oh well!


----------



## sluggerdog (26/7/05)

Tony M said:


> Inspired by this thread, I prepared some gelatin I found in the pantry and threw it into a CC jerry, gave it a week then kegged. Well, I have to tell you I haven't seen anything as muddy as this drop since I last watched the Gascoyne flooding. Its worse than any chill haze I've ever engineered. Oh well!
> [post="68655"][/post]​




must have done it wrong, I cannot get over how clear my brews are now that I have started using gelatine... and to think I was going to buy a filter like ross....


----------



## Ross (26/7/05)

sluggerdog said:


> I cannot get over how clear my brews are now that I have started using gelatine... and to think I was going to buy a filter like ross....
> [post="68659"][/post]​



Slugger,

with your lager brewing you shouldnt really need any form of filtering - i've not touched any of mine with anything...

I tried gelatin once on some beer that developed cloudiness in the keg & it was far from satisfactory - so then ran it through the filter - 5 mins later, bright sparkling beer  ...


----------



## Thunderlips (30/7/05)

sluggerdog said:


> must have done it wrong, I cannot get over how clear my brews are now that I have started using gelatine... and to think I was going to buy a filter like ross....
> [post="68659"][/post]​



I recently tried my hand at using gelatine.
Amongst my kegs I have two that are 11L, sometimes I'll split a brew and put it into both of the 11L's, just in case a party happens along. Often I'll fill one 11L and leave the rest in the jerry in the fridge until needed so this time I put some gelatine in what was left over in the jerry.
I'd read in this thread that 2 teaspoons was a good amount for 23L so I halved it and put 1 teaspoon in the jerry and left it for about 4 or 5 days before my curiosity got the better of me. So I transferred it to the other 11L keg, carbed it up and tried it. It's perfectly clear and there's no taste difference 
Couldn't be happier.


----------



## sluggerdog (30/7/05)

Good to hear thunderlips, I use gelatine for all of my kegs now even if, like ross said above, colditioning them would rip the yeast out anyway however as it doesnot break the bank or add any additional tastes then I think it's worth the extra 5 mintues to ensure you have a clear brew every time.

I mainly brew lagers or pilsners too where the clearness counts


----------



## PeterS (30/7/05)

sluggerdog said:


> Good to hear thunderlips, I use gelatine for all of my kegs now even if, like ross said above, colditioning them would rip the yeast out anyway however as it doesnot break the bank or add any additional tastes then I think it's worth the extra 5 mintues to ensure you have a clear brew every time.
> 
> I mainly brew lagers or pilsners too where the clearness counts
> [post="69245"][/post]​



It is my turn to ask a question. I bottle condition all my beers, (can't afford kegs). I wonder if I to use Gelatin, would it take out all the yeast? or would there be enough left to finish carbonation in the bottles. I am thinking of adding it to my secondary to see the difference but I am not game to stuff up 30 bottles.

:chug: 
PeterS....


----------



## sluggerdog (30/7/05)

Peter I could not be sure as I have never done it however I have heard of others that have done this and it does work.

I don't think the gelatine takes out all the yeast, there is still enough in there to carb the bottles.. (90% sure on this)

I'm sure someone will reply who has experiance with this.


----------



## JasonY (30/7/05)

Peter I think it can help your beer even if you bottle. It will just allow you to drop a lot more out before you bottle, there will always be enough yeast to bottle condition. As you are bottling you will always have sedement in the bottles this should still help however. Try it and see, its a cheap experiment.

I guess if you leave your bottles for a long time before drinking most of the yeast should drop out anyway so you may not notice much of a change.


----------



## TidalPete (1/5/06)

PeterS said:


> sluggerdog said:
> 
> 
> > Good to hear thunderlips, I use gelatine for all of my kegs now even if, like ross said above, colditioning them would rip the yeast out anyway however as it doesnot break the bank or add any additional tastes then I think it's worth the extra 5 mintues to ensure you have a clear brew every time.
> ...





> Peter I think it can help your beer even if you bottle. It will just allow you to drop a lot more out before you bottle, there will always be enough yeast to bottle condition. As you are bottling you will always have sedement in the bottles this should still help however. Try it and see, its a cheap experiment.
> I guess if you leave your bottles for a long time before drinking most of the yeast should drop out anyway so you may not notice much of a change.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JasonY (1/5/06)

TidalPete said:


> Sorry to drag this up but is there any more evidence on whether ccing before bottling ales will leave enough yeast in suspension to ensure carbonation in the bottle?
> More Questions.
> 1 -- How long does carbonation in the bottle take to complete?
> 2 -- Will ccing before bottling (If it works?) force a longer bottle carbonation time due to a low yeast count?
> ...



You will not remove all the yeast by cold conditioning, have not heard any confirmation that this can happen.

1/ Will depend on how much yeast (and its health) you let through and the temperature you leave the bottles at. Should be sorted anywhere between 2 - 4 weeks at around 18deg. If its a high grav beer you may struggle due to the yeast clagging it in the alc  Also depends on what you prime with, malt may take a bit longer to ferment out than sugar etc.

2/ Possibly but I wouldn't think that big an impact.

3/ Never tried. Given that you move bottles about I think they are likely to alway stir the sediment. You never know this may make it settle a bit more solidly? Give it a shot, can't hurt.


----------



## beers (1/5/06)

TidalPete said:


> Sorry to drag this up but is there any more evidence on whether ccing before bottling ales will leave enough yeast in suspension to ensure carbonation in the bottle?
> 
> [post="123720"][/post]​



I've only ever tried 'lagering' 1 ale, using s-04, for 5 days at 3-4deg c.. it didn't turn out well for me. maybe i left it too long, or was using the wrong type of yeast, or did something else wrong, but i didn't have any success at all  
had to tip the lot down the drain after 2-3mnths of waiting for it to carbonate without success :angry:


----------



## spambait (2/5/06)

> Sorry to drag this up but is there any more evidence on whether ccing before bottling ales will leave enough yeast in suspension to ensure carbonation in the bottle?
> More Questions.
> 1 -- How long does carbonation in the bottle take to complete?
> 2 -- Will ccing before bottling (If it works?) force a longer bottle carbonation time due to a low yeast count?
> ...



Just a quick message agreeing with jasonY's comment that cold conditioning will not destroy/remove your yeast. Heat will kill the yeast, while the cold (not freezing) will just make it go dormant. What you will find is that you will need to bring the temperature of your newly bottled beer back up to the yeast's ideal fermentation temperature in order to ensure that the carbonation takes place, and you'll probably find that it starts off a little slower than if you had left the beer at the same temperature throughout. Carbonation time will be governed by a combination of temperature, and the availability of nutrient (aka fermentables) available to the remaining yeast.

Personally, I would add the gelatin when transferring the brew to secondary. The usual method that I use is to boil up a small amount of water (say 1-2 cups), add the gelatine (1-2 tsp), cool the mix rapidly in a sink filled with ice-water to about 22-25 degrees, and put that into the bottom of the secondary fermenter. Then I rack the brew directly into that. This will minimise the amount of splashing while allowing all of the beer mix in with the gelatine without needing to stir things up (avoids the risk of oxidation).

Oh, and the number of yeast cells available for an effective carbonation will not be too greatly affected... at least I've never found it to be a problem... not that I've actually counted the little buggers but the brews I have bottled did not seem to suffer from a lack of yeast cells.

Cheers,

S.


----------

